# Some weathering tips



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Colors*:
I basically use only 4 colors to weather model cars and locos - RUST, ROOF BROWN, GRIME, and EARTH.
They're at their best when mixed in various proportions. Experimentation is key. Usually, if it looks right, it's right. If it doesn't, it isn't!

*Mud*:
Polly S Railroad Tie Brown works well for weathering freight cars. It looks like old dirt and mud fresh from a rainstorm. Apply it in big patches, then streak it downward with a rag. Experiment to get the right effect.

*Graffiti*:
(Office supply store)
1.) Use a White-out PEN with a fine tip.
2.) Use fine-tipped gel pens in colors.

*Extreme weathering*:
After normal weathering, spray 2 coats of DullCote on your finished car.
When that's thoroughly dry, use your sprayer filled with 93% rubbing alcohol and give the finished car a good soaking spray.
The alcohol reacts with the Dullcote and makes the most faded, weathered finish you've ever seen.

*Rust*:
I use real rust!
Find iron or steel rusted items, and sand it with 120 grit -- catch the falling particles in a bag or baggie.
Fold a piece of 400 grit sandpaper grit-to-grit, and pulverize it further into a fine dust.
Use a spoon or a 2" length of soda straw to sprinkle it on wheels or a steel roof FRESHLY painted with Roof Brown... shake excess off immediately!! The result is a 3-D rust effect on wheel faces, metal roofs, or any other object that could or would be seen close up by visitors.

*Dirty windows*:
To make windows look dirty, and to "fog out" bright lights or LED's behind them...
1.) Sand the inside surface with 400 grit. It'll still look like glass from the outside. (or)...
2.) Brush a brownish or grayish water color on the inside in a circular motion. It'll appear as though they've been 'wiped' by someone on the inside.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

pictures?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

None yet...
1.) All the old stuff is in storage until I get track laid on the new platform.
2.) I'm on mobile, and uploading pics here with a mobile device is a major pain.

Eventually I'll have pics of everything when it gets put back in service. Been away for a long long time.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Unfortunately, Floquil model paint is no longer available. It was by far the best.
Testors is hard to find.
What's good these days??
Scalecoat?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think I'd say Testors is hard to find at all. Every hobby shop near me carries it, as do all my frequent on-line suppliers.

For a variety of reasons, I use acrylics rather than solvent-based paints. I have found Vallejo Acrylics to be the best quality. They are also sold by MicroMark under their Microlux paint line. Some of the old Floquil / Pollyscale railroad colors are available in that line.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Re: Testors...
Yup, I wasn't looking in the right places.
CtV, thanks for the Vallejo tip.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Weathering, with Mike Confalone (on TrainMasters TV)...

http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/25858


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Corrugated pipe*...
Put a small amount of Vaseline on a long plastic screw thread. Wrap it tightly with aluminum foil. Run the next size-up nut over it.
Remove, paint, and weather.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Colored chalk dust*...
Brush it on, and spray-over with Dullcoat.
Note: The Dullcoat will abate the effect, so "overdoing" will help. Otherwise, re-do.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> *Colors*:
> 
> [
> *Dirty windows*:
> ...


How about steamy windows? Well we can always ask Tina Turner.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

LOL, good luck findin' her!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Detail is all subjective and personal.
But brake line and underbody detail is mostly wasted.
The real eye candy is up where everyone can see it... like a boxcar roof, or the floor of a gondola, or the dusty/rusty sides of a hopper.
Over 80% of my detailing efforts went into realism you can easily see. The ExactRail cars I've purchased are about 25% wasted money -- tops, ends, and sides are all I'll be seeing for the most part.
I do like standoff ladders, grabs, and rails, and stuff that isn't just molded on, but Athern does a fairly good job of highlighting them, so my SP caboose isn't all that bad.
Anyway, I now grudgingly accept middle-of-the-road detail in rolling stock, because I'm not fond of Open Wallet Surgery.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Any thoughts on detailing with pastels instead of paints? I've heard about people crushing down pastels to a fine dust and adding water to turn them into paintable pigments.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Overkast said:


> Any thoughts on detailing with pastels instead of paints?...


Absolutely!
A little alcohol mixed in will help to dull it down.
It renders about the same as powdered chalk, but a little more intense. Also, with chalk you have less color choices.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with LateStarter. Artists pastels is a tried and true weathering method. The alcohol also serves as a medium to help transfer the powder from the brush to the model.

If you can, buy at an art supply store, where you should be able to buy just the colors you want rather than a whole set.


----------



## Navarre (Mar 17, 2016)

I use craft paints for most of my painting these days. (Including weathering)

Boatloads of colors and you can't beat the price. (You can even airbrush it)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

these are O scale but the techniques and mediums are the same

Pan pastels are my new favorite... stick better and less messy than weathering powders


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Laidoffsick, this is some of the best weathering I have seen. Amazing work. I can only hope to achieve what you've done here someday.

What are some of your techniques?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Truly WELL DONE, SIR!

Short of making them from metal and leaving them outside I don't see how it could get better! That's some good work!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Some people (like me, unfortunately) simply are not naturally artistic. Others (like one of my daughters) seem to be born with artistic talent.

Laidoffsick has got it -- in spades.


----------



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

Incredible work!!! Even the texture is right!! How was that done? Just thicker paint?


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Laidoffsick said:


> these are O scale but the techniques and mediums are the same
> 
> Pan pastels are my new favorite... stick better and less messy than weathering powders
> 
> ...


Awesome weathering!!! Question...pan pastels. Is that the brand?


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen.  Trust me, I am no artist by any means. I just read and watch a lot of videos and adapt techniques that work for me to give the look I like. I used to sell weathered cars on EBay, not for the money, just because I wasn't happy with them. Every time I finished a car, there was something I didn't like, so I got rid of it. I regret that now as some of those stock cars were hard to replace in my collection.  

Pan Pastels is a brand name you can find at Amazon, EBay, and some hobby shops in packs of 5 or 6, and you can also find them in single colors around $7-$9 each. 

I had been using weathering powders from AIM and Bragdon for many years until I tried the Pan Pastels about a year ago. Now it's strictly the Pan Pastels.

As far as the weathering I learned a lot of tips and techniques from a site called modeltrainsweathered that shut down a few years back. The Weathering Shop does the same kind of things, and there are many videos on YouTube and now TrainMasters TV.

For me personally, it's about multiple colors and multiple layers, and I normally use a photo for reference. I don't copy a car based on the photo, but instead just use it for ides for fading, patches, streaks, rust spots and graffiti when I do that. 

Dull-Cote
Artist acrylics
Airtist Oils

and I do a lot of airbrushing... the Dull-Cote, and underframes get a quick grimy black coat


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Texture takes time, and a few steps. 

I spray the whole truck and wheel set with flat black or brown , depending on the era. I model O Scale, so everything is big, and because of that I don't separate the wheels from the trucks.

After that has dried, I stipple on artist oil (usually raw umber) to the wheel face and side frames... anywhere you want the texture build up. Once again, it's O Scale so I put the paint on thick, and uneven. Now you have to let this dry overnight at a minimum. If you don't, adding the powder/pastel will just smooth everything out. 

After the oil has completely dried, brush on your choice of color of weathering powder/pan pastel/chalk. The wheel face and side frames are normally the same color, unless the wheel had been replaced recently. 

Finally add some light grey highlights to the side frames (if modern trucks) or some oily black to the journals for older friction bearing style trucks.

The thick crusty rust on the side of the car is just artist oil stippled on, letting it dry ALMOST completely, and then stipple in some powder/pastel with a rust color of your choice. When the oil drys completely, it will give that dry, powder, crusty look. 

and then I Dull-Cote everything when done. I use the airbrush for this...not the cans because I have better control with the airbrush. Mixed 50/50 with laquer thinner, sprayed at 10-15psi from several inches away.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

@Laidoffsick.......modeltrainsweathered.com was a great resource, too bad he shut it down. 
If you're not already familiar with them you might enjoy these two sites...
www.protomodeler.com
www.theweatheringshop.com


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes I am a member on both those sites, just haven't posted anything. Those guys are GOOD!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Laidoffsick that's fantastic car weathering!


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Laidoffsick, what type of airbrush model and compressor setup do you have?


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Over the years I've used every type of airbrush there is I think. Single action, dual action, cheap, expensive, and super expensive. Portable air compressors, tankless, with tank, air brush compressors with tanks and auto shut off. 

I still have several different airbrushes, as a couple are for specific purpose. I use the dual action from Harbor Freight the most for general purpose. With a coupon, they are $15










Air eraser: I use it to strip lettering, and for weathering. Harbor Freight my a $40, but you can get them up to $200 for name brands. Baking Soda is a cheap medium, I've used it man times.










Dual action with a big cup. I use this to paint track, bulk Dull-Coating or weathering simple things such as underframes









Great selection and prices here: http://www.tcpglobal.com/Airbrushing-Supplies/


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Check out this interesting site for a unbiased appraisal of all things airbrush: https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/


----------



## mdarling3612 (Nov 18, 2015)

I just ordered some scale coat paint to give this weathering a whirl. I want to pick up a cheap car to try my hand at, where would be a good place/brand to go with?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since all you want is a car to practice weathering on,
you could check our For sale or trade and buy the
cheapest car you can find. You'll probably want a
box car, maybe an open hopper, and oil car and
a caboose. At a train show you would get the
bunch for about 10.00. some of our members likely
have junk cars they'd give you.

Don


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

remember there is a difference between Scale Coat and Scale Coat II. II is the formula for plastic. Just in case you never used it before. 

Airbrushing is one of things where you can read a ton of information, watch hours of videos, but until you fill the cup/jar with paint, and press the trigger, you won't really know what works best for YOU.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Laidoffsick for posting picks of your stuff, very helpful. 

Cycleops, I did see the link to Don's airbrush review site and started reading, but there is a crap-ton of info to plow through on that site. It's a daunting task in itself just to get through it all!


----------



## mdarling3612 (Nov 18, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the advice. Had to change my order, Laid.

This will give me something to do until I can start building my layout.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Overkast said:


> Cycleops, I did see the link to Don's airbrush review site and started reading, but there is a crap-ton of info to plow through on that site. It's a daunting task in itself just to get through it all!


Don't worry about the minutiae...
Best to get an airbrush kit, paints and dullcote, grab a car to practice on, and have at it.
Most of it's intuitive. Your imagination is your best tool.


----------



## mdarling3612 (Nov 18, 2015)

It seems like there is a lot out there to choose from as far as paint goes. I was going to try washes thinned with 93% and go off a few methods I've watched recently. Laid, have some good links for what to use? Or if you have time to send me some tips? I'm going to see how this scale coat goes and practice with some trucks.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Overkast said:


> Cycleops, I did see the link to Don's airbrush review site and started reading, but there is a crap-ton of info to plow through on that site. It's a daunting task in itself just to get through it all!


I thought it was very clear and tackled it from the viewpoint of a layman. If you just read the introduction on the home page which is quite concise it explains things very well.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

mdarling3612 said:


> I just ordered some scale coat paint to give this weathering a whirl. I want to pick up a cheap car to try my hand at, where would be a good place/brand to go with?


You might try picking up cheap cars at local thrift stores or find a bargain-bin at a train show. Remember, your first few attempts are probably going to look like crap (mine sure did), so anything cheap and expendable is good to practice on. I've been playing with some cars that I intend to strip down to plastic later, so it doesn't matter much what I do to them now.

My own experience so far has been brushing on acrylic paints. I don't remember if it was mentioned above, but *layers* are critical. You can't just slap everything on at once, and if you try to brush over a fresh layer of acrylic, it will just come right off again. Right now I'm just trying to get a good look for large rusted-out sections that I want to apply to some damaged cars. Can't have everything looking new and pristine!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

mdarling3612 said:


> I just ordered some scale coat paint to give this weathering a whirl. I want to pick up a cheap car to try my hand at, where would be a good place/brand to go with?


You might try picking up cheap cars at local thrift stores or find a bargain-bin at a train show. Remember, your first few attempts are probably going to look like crap (mine sure did), so anything cheap and expendable is good to practice on. I've been playing with some cars that I intend to strip down to plastic later, so it doesn't matter much what I do to them now.

My own experience so far has been brushing on acrylic paints. I don't remember if it was mentioned above, but *layers* are critical. You can't just slap everything on at once, and if you try to brush over a fresh layer of acrylic, it will just come right off again. Right now I'm just trying to get a good look for large rusted-out sections that I want to apply to some damaged cars. Can't have everything looking new and pristine!


----------

